# Sheyenne National Grasslands ????



## Waterspaniel (Oct 10, 2005)

I am heading to Logan and Macintosh Counties at the end of Oct. My friend's cabin is full until Sunday night. My plan is to arrive in Eastern Nodak on Friday and hunt west until the place is open.

Is it worth my time and effort to hunt the Sheyenne National Grasslands. I will have 1 big running pointer and a spaniel. Pheasants will be my focus, but I will have a waterfowl license as of Saturday. By sunday I may be hunting in Logan county already.

Any input would be appreciated. I am not familiar with area at all.


----------



## denji (Sep 17, 2006)

their are not many pheasants in the grass lands but outside of the grass lands you will find pheasants all the way west


----------

